# Make a union guy proud



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

You might need a FB account to see this pic, .... it should make a union guy proud. 

https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=76d79dc77ce22d7d29a2caf6034a00f7&oe=57511B6E


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I remember a poster in a supply house from when I was a kid;

Plumbers Protecting The Health of a Nation "American Standard"

read it a thousand times crazy to see it come true. Props brothers !


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Mech Diver said:


> I remember a poster in a supply house from when I was a kid;
> 
> Plumbers Protecting The Health of a Nation "American Standard"
> 
> read it a thousand times crazy to see it come true. Props brothers !


Yep, our inspector has that same poster hanging is his office.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Hillary is a democrat and is pro union


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

360max said:


> Hillary is a democrat and is pro union



_*I just think of her more as a demonic rat and should be put under a prison.*_


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Flint is a disaster , and the union boys rode in like God's own cavalry .....:thumbup:~CS~:thumbup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

360max said:


> Hillary is a democrat and is pro union


And will soon be President of the United States.
You goose steppers better get all your shlt in one bag and put up Kasich as the GOP nomination or be conquered by your division.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> _*I just think of her more as a demonic rat and should be put under a prison.*_


You just don't like her but don't know why.

If you listen to the sheep, they all sound the same

Bengaaaaazi
Eeeeeemails
Oooooooobama caaaare
Cooooonnnnsituuuution


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

jrannis said:


> And will soon be President of the United States.
> You goose steppers better get all your shlt in one bag and put up Kasich as the GOP nomination or be conquered by your division.


But i look _good_ in uniform.....:laughing:










~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> But i look _good_ in uniform.....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have that hat, don't you?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jrannis said:


> You just don't like her but don't know why.
> 
> If you listen to the sheep, they all sound the same
> 
> ...



If you pull your head out of the kool aid bowl long enough to get some air you will see they have been blowing smoke up our collective asses since oblowme has been in control of DC. If we had honest law abiding citizens running the DOJ most of the oblowme regime would be incarcerated. She has been a liar and scofflaw since she became a DC flunkie during the Nixon years. She had no ethics then and has dropped lower since.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

360max said:


> Hillary is a democrat and is pro union


Sanders isn't a democrat and literally has walked picket lines and spoken at Union rallies including at IBEW halls.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, but Hilly is hung way better.....:laughing:~CS~:jester:


----------

